

Show HN: Now you can save your favorite YouTube Videos on Tubalr.com  - cjstewart88
http://tubalr.tumblr.com/post/12406809216/user-favorites-its-here

======
kvnn
You did it! Nice work, man.

This feature is going to make Tubalr one of my primary music discovery apps.

So stoked. Cheers!

------
kikaider05
I've been waiting for this feature! Tubalr is the only music app I use!

